# Kumar



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't know who may have dealt with kumar.
But he was recently perished while abroad.
Condolences to his family.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Omg! That's horrible. He'll be missed


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I heard!!!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah ... sad news. Was shot ...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Mikeylikes said:


> Yeah ... sad news. Was shot ...


Any articles or any other info?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Saw a link to a news release on here somewhere.

Was in the Philippines. He and wife pulled their car over on the highway somewhere. Someone came up and shot him in the neck. Pronounced dead upon arrival at hospital.

http://www.rappler.com/nation/163508-canadian-national-shot-dead-edsa


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

ohh, thats terrible news I am sorry to hear/read. Was it just a completely unprovoked attack? Was it a robbery or something?

I'm sure he was a very nice person (I had not met him) and this must be terrible for the family.


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

RIP. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Mikeylikes said:


> Saw a link to a news release on here somewhere.
> 
> Was in the Philippines. He and wife pulled their car over on the highway somewhere. Someone came up and shot him in the neck. Pronounced dead upon arrival at hospital.
> 
> http://www.rappler.com/nation/163508-canadian-national-shot-dead-edsa


Wow. horrible. Sounds like a hit.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Very sad news. Condolences to his family.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Bayinaung said:


> Wow. horrible. Sounds like a hit.


That was my first thought. They are ruthless over there. Maybe he was dipping in someone's profits and they didn't like it. Regardless it's unfortunate.


----------



## Sandeep (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, pretty vicious world out there.

Latest story has police investigating a vandetta, as the gunman potentially resembled the son of someone Kumar killed last year in a car accident according to his wife.

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/881893/vendetta-seen-in-canadian-traders-slay-in-pasay

Article also mentions he just married his Filipino wife last month. 55 year old Tamil marries 24 year old Filipino, Hmm.., could she be after his life insurance and money, arranged hit???


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

May he RIP

There are so many different version of the story, we do not know what really happen. The only thing we know he was shot nearby a expressway in the Manila.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

loonie said:


> May he RIP
> 
> There are so many different version of the story, we do not know what really happen. The only thing we know he was shot nearby a expressway in the Manila.


+1 This....


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

It is very sad about what happened to Kumar.
Personally I feel we shouldn't be speculating about what happened.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Respect*

Hey agree with above .. it's a totally sad thing 
.....
Let's leave it at that and nothe speculate....


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

condolence to Kumar's immediate loyal family

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh man this is terrible news I didn't knew him but a life/reefer is lost and it is sad for us all. RIP and condolences to his family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow. I knew Kumar from the forums. Very sad to hear. My condolences to his family/friends.


----------

